# New to HT : Which Projector



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello All
I'm new to this forum as well as new to HT
I would like an average projector for movies. The intended size of the screen is no more than 80 inches. 
Infocus is always an option but I learnt of the Optoma projectors today.
The dealer introduced the EP706S
The Infocus models under consideration are the IN72/74/76
The price is about $900 (Singapore Dollars) between each infocus model.
The EP706S is priced at the IN72 level.

There will be a fair bit (30%) of daytime viewing in the living room ( I do not have a dedicated HT room)
At night, it will not be absolutely dark. A screen with about 5x gain should solve this.

My dilemma is, which projector.

Can you all please advise.
thanks


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're looking to buy a DLP projector, then I personally would have Optoma at the top of my list..

Just get the highest lumen model that you can afford and you couldn't go wrong..
Infocus would be my next choice...Both are very good projectors for the price...

I don't know about a 5.0 gain screen though..That would be exceptionally bright for night time viewing, and would most likely be an angular-reflective screen, and would affect the placement of your projector..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Prof,
What ther kind of projectors are there? All I know are the DLP's
aod


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There are several different types of projection systems...

LCD and DLP are the most popular these days in the digital types..
You also have CRT, which is very expensive and very bulky but possibly has the best image..

DLP is very popular and first choice among many HT enthusiasts, due to high contrast ratio's and good lumen output for the price..
My own projector is a DLP, and for the price it amazes me with it's light ouput and contrast..


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you Prof
More investigation and options
regds
aod


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Can you tell us what your budget is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Instal
Silly me, i should have stated this from the onset. 
Budget is below $2k

Looks like the Normal DLP is the way to go for me.
JVC have a nice one now

aod


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

If you have decided on DLP I can't help much as I have dedicated most of my research to LCD. What I can suggest is that you not look for a screen with that much gain. For the conditions you have described you will do fine with a gain of 1.4 to 2.4. Any higher and you risk adversely affecting your picture quality. Do not get too caught up in the "Lumen factor" Allot of the Lumen specifications are unrealistic. For example my Sanyo PLV-Z5 is rated at 1100 lumens. Generaly considered low, yet I can watch it in the daytime, with white walls (curtains closed ofcourse) I have a 37" flatscreen for average daytime viewing but I could use the projector. Nedless to say it really comes to life at night. You will do fine anywhere from 1100 to 2000. Good hunting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Question for the masses: Is the screen size relative to the lumen output of the projector? aod stated that the screen will be no greater than 80". If he decides on a 50-60" screen will that increase the daytime viewablility because the projector is closer to the screen?


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes it is important to consider screen size when thinking about what lumen level your projector will need to be. The farther away the pj is and the larger the screen will be means more lumens that will be necessary to provide sufficient brightness. However these factors come second to your room. The most important consideration is will the room be light controlled. If you expect to use your pj in the daytime in a room with windows and bright walls you will need a light canon to get a good picture. Conversely if your room is light controlled then you should still think about screen size, throw distance and screen gain but you will be much less restricted in how bright the pj needs to be. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Are there any objective measurements for determining screen gain or lumen output? We have spl meters to calibrate our audio, is there a meter for measuring ambient light or reflection to determine what gain screen to use for a particular room? Even perhaps a chart for lumen output based on distance from the screen/screen size. It is my hope that these values might help us all in selecting the best projectors for our individual setups.
I know that experimenting can be fun, but my wife is already going bonkers:wits-end: with my audio calibration/experimentation. If I started to switch out screens and was constantly experimenting with "her" video, well let's just say that I should make the dog house as comfortable as possible before I started.
FYI: I currently do not have a projector but am going down that road soon. I won't have the extreme conditions that aod is describing 


> There will be a fair bit (30%) of daytime viewing in the living room ( I do not have a dedicated HT room)
> At night, it will not be absolutely dark. A screen with about 5x gain should solve this.


but I would like to calibrate the screen gain somewhere in the middle of Broncos football party lighting and dark theater ambience.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know of a specific meter for ambient light calculation and what screen is appropriate. Perhaps some more knowledgable members can help with that one. What I can suggest is to read, read, read. If you read enough on forums like this and H.T. magazines you will get a good feel for what will work for you. You might also try describing your specific circumstances in detail and asking for advice right here. Here is a list of important considerations.

budget
room size
dedicated H.T. room?
wall colour
floor colour
screen size
what do you watch the most: SDTV, HDTV, games, dvd movies, HD movies
when do you do most of your viewing day or night?


----------



## regnad (Sep 30, 2006)

aod said:


> Prof,
> What ther kind of projectors are there? All I know are the DLP's
> aod



crt pj's is the only way to go!
shannon


----------



## bricor (Apr 27, 2006)

"crt pj's is the only way to go!"

And make sure to match it up to a nice 8 track player and maybe throw in an LP player.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually if I had the room for a CRT projector like a G90, I definitely would have one. 

All these digital projectors are nice and getting better every year, but when it comes to black levels and contrast, they still wish they could come close to what a good CRT projector can do. I was reading a projector review in Perfect Vision the other day and they even made a reference that CRT is the best image overall. The gap is narrowing though, and where digital excels is in the lumen output. CRT projectors are pretty much relegated to dedicated theater rooms with total controlled lighting. Same type of thing is said about vinyl records on high end players, digital is nice, but nothing like the sound of analog on a good player and vinyl. :bigsmile:

Now that 8 track player...:rolleyesno:


----------



## Rex (Aug 14, 2007)

aod said:


> Hello All
> I'm new to this forum as well as new to HT
> I would like an average projector for movies. The intended size of the screen is no more than 80 inches.
> Infocus is always an option but I learnt of the Optoma projectors today.
> ...


The most heavily marketed products are the (relatively) inexpensive digital projectors, most being 720p, but a few entering the market are 1080p. It appears that the true high end continues to be the CRT projectors, such as the Runco, Barco, etc. None of the digital technologies match the output or black level of these CRT projectors. Of course, you tend to get what you pay for, and a new CRT projector costs more than $10,000. What to do? There are specialists that sell reconditioned units for a fraction of the original cost. There are also some custom HT companies that will give you turn-key systems and provide financing or access to financing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

hi instal thinkin of buying the z5, overall what do you think of this projector, i have a dedicated room, light controlled.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

The site Projectorcentral.com has a very good calculator for determining light output and max ambient light values. A good guide anyway.

You can buy cheap light meters, like Sound pressure meters, for measuring light conditions. The cheap ones receive in the green spectrum(generally) and so have some error when looking at light bulb spectrums, which are more red/yellow(warm). Still decent enough for basic ballpark guideline readings. 

Projectors want about 12~20fl reflective light level for dark conditions. Much higher and you need some ambient light otherwise you will have eye strain.

A calibrated projector tends towards lowering overall light output aswell, however a calibrated projector is more watchable in many conditions for many reasons.

If your room is to be daylight ambient, a projector my not be the best choice.
Room design becomes very important if you have to deal with ambient light.

Get a light meter, take some viewing condition readings, then go to the calulator at projectorcentral. If you want decent images don't go near 5x gain.
If you can't do it with 1 to 1.5 gain, think about plasma or LCD DTV for day and pj for night.

regards
<^..^>


----------

